# :
.   ,    . :     ?  .

----------


## Bucom

"5.             ,           ." (. 14,    22.11.1995 N 171- (.  01.07.2011) "       ,    ")

----------

.    ....

----------


## Bucom

(    ;         ...):
     19.06.2006  148- "          " 
( .      19.11.2007 N 303-,  20.04.2009 N 105-,  03.02.2010  25-)

----------

!  :Smilie:

----------


## grina2009

!    / , . /,    ,    -   .   ,    ,   .    -     .  ,    ...  .   ,   -    ?

----------

18  2011 . N 218-
http://fsrar.ru/
     ,   .

----------


## Neno

1.   ( ""  )
2.     (        )
3.      , ..       .
4.     1   01-10 .

----------

.        ?

----------



----------


## ZZZhanna

?

----------

*ZZZhanna*,     ...



> 14.19.      ,    
> 
>      ,          -
>                ;    -       .

----------

...     100$,        -      ...

----------

2012 ,

----------


## practicbuh



----------


## igorexa200

, !
    !

-.      -    (, , ).

     -  ,     ....

  ,   2012   ,      ,        1-2 -  20 .

 , ?   2012      ? 
    ,      ( .. )     (,  , ,    -    ,  2    . ,  ...)

: 
   "  " ?    ,  2012,    (??????)  -   ...

----------

*igorexa200*,   ""    ...

**...  1-   171-       ...               1- ...

_815           1  2        ...        ...

----------


## igorexa200

,    ...
    , 2012 ,      ,     2012  - ?

----------

171-    _858 ()

----------

:     ...      ,   3     ...

   ...

----------


## igorexa200

....
 "" ...

    -  15  2010 .  24 "       ,     ,    "  
      .

         -   ...

   -
  5-      ,     ( -   5);

 ,      ,     , ,       .

  7-      ,     ( -   7).

  7  ,    ,      ,    , ,         ,   ,     , ,       , ,      ,   ,   ,    ,     ,     ,    ,    200   

* ,      ?   ?* 
 ,   ,   ... ? 

, ....     ....      -  ,  .... :Redface:

----------

171-



> 14.         ,    
> 
> 4.      (   )  ()      ,    ,       (**  **  )     [  _858].
> 
> 5.             ,           .


..     5-7...          ...

----------


## igorexa200

> 


...   ...
  .-....
!

----------

> :     ...


 -  .
  : 


> ,      :
> 
>        (         );
>  ;
>        ,       ,    4.5 (  )  ʻ (  )
>  CSP http://www.crypto-pro.ru/cryptopro/d...efault.asp?n=1 ) (   ,   .3)  .


.. , ,  / (   ),      ,          2 :           ( , ,     ).

   , ...

----------

.     .        1 -   2012,                19,09,2012.          ,       .

----------

!
,      ?
  ,   ?

----------

> !
> ,      ?
>   ,   ?


.   5-7.     , ..          .    +  ( ).

----------

, 5-7 ,    ,        ?
  ,       ..

----------

> , 5-7 ,    ,        ?
>   ,       ..


    ,    6        .     ,    .  .   6 .      .     ( ),  .  ...

----------

!
-       (, ,  ),            ? ....

----------

